
Ultimate Guide to Memorable Tech Talks – Nina Zackarenko [audio] - variedthoughts
https://testandcode.com/71
======
variedthoughts
Nina Zakharenko gives some great advice about giving tech talks. We talk about
a blog series that Nina wrote called "The Ultimate Guide To Memorable Tech
Talks". This episode is full of great help and encouragement for your own
public speaking adventures.

Some of what we discuss:

\- overcoming the fear of public speaking \- breathing and pausing during
talks \- planning your talk as well as planning your time to get ready for the
talk \- writing proposals and getting feedback on proposals \- Nina's talk in
PyCascades on programming Adafruit chips \- types of talks that are often
rejected \- pre-recording demos to avoid live demo problems \- why you should
speak, even if you are an introvert \- benefits of public speaking

